# If you could design a new 4 lane set....



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd say the last notable 4 lane set to be released was/is AFX's Super International. I keep hoping Auto World will come out with a 4 lane set of their own. Especially in light of what they have done with their 2 lane set concepts.

If you could design a new 4 lane set what would it be and include?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Okay the first one would be a banked oval with a red clay dirt look and some realistic dirt oval cars (Sprint Cars, Late Models and some EDM's as well)
Next one would be same colored track but with hills and jumps and with ewer off-road trucks( like the new short course trucks that are so popular now)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd do period sets...

Dirt Track/Saturday Night Warriors...limitless styling potential 

Bootlegger and Sheriff cars...chase action with period rods

Cobras vs Stingrays...no explanation necessary

Mustang vs Camaro etc... bad ass Trans Am groupings 

Inaugural Iroc 911 RSR's...cuz I'm a Porsche geek

Vintage SCCA groupings...sky's the limit there also

Vintage Nascar...with rockem sockem driver action figures

Can Am big boys properly revisited

Vintage and modern F-1 rivals/battles

Vintage and modern Lemans rivals/battles

....the last three because they can now be slung down on Mega G technology and finally styled correctly

Need I go on?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

No Swiss Fudge Cookies?


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd try and get some tie in with a nationwide company like Auto World did with the Drag Strips (i.e. Big 10 Tires, etc..). Maybe Chevrolet or Sears or something like that. You buy a new Camaro or a Die Hard Battery and you get a race set or you can buy a version of the set at Sears or the local car dealer. And of course the set would be widely available at hobby stores and mail order.

This would generate enough sales to finance new items to go in the set. Mainly big radius curves and bank turns, racing inspired squeezes and or elevation changing track pieces. And include instructions on how to have races. 

Then it would be a themed set of some famous race:

1) 1979 Daytona 500. 30 foot 4 lane tri-oval with big sweeping banks and Richard Pettys STP car, Darrell Waltrips Gatorade car, Cale Yarboroughs Busch Beer car and Donnie Allison's Hawaian Tropic car.

2) 4 Camaros in an IROC inspired set. Call it American Race of Champions with wide sweeping turns, elevation change pieces and curve borders.

3) The STP Turbine's debut at the Indy 500. Have a big 4 lane oval like Indy with wide sweeping curves. This set would be a 5 car set: The top 4 finishing cars plus the Turbine. (The turbine failed to finish)

The scenarios are endless!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I agree with Bill, continuing the theme tracks sure makes sense.
Looks like they would mostly be two lane sets.

Hmmmm... _four_ lane sets.
A bootlegger being chased by sheriffs from three different counties,
the only bootlegger that good would have to be Junior Johnson.

How about a Beatles set? No? The Monkees? The Munsters?
How about a set where the Batmobile races the Scooby van, Monkees hot rod, and a Munster mobile?
The Banana Splits? Super Friends? How about Rat Fink? Or Looney Tunes? No?
How about Presidents of the United States?

I wanna see George Washington driving a Hemi Challenger.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Harold Sage said:


> Okay the first one would be a banked oval with a red clay dirt look and some realistic dirt oval cars (Sprint Cars, Late Models and some EDM's as well)
> Next one would be same colored track but with hills and jumps and with ewer off-road trucks( like the new short course trucks that are so popular now)


You reading my mind here or what????


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

*Double Up the Long Beach Set*

Convert the Long Beach set to a four lane set by doubling the number of straights and turns but eliminate most of the 6" radius turns and make them 9"/12" instead. That set came with 24 of the 6" radius turns -- way too many. Imagine that Long Beach set with 4 lanes... What a blast! Contents: 2 terminals, 48 15" straights, 12 9" straights, 2 6" straights, 2 3" straights, 16 9" turns, 16 12" turns, 16 15" turns, 16 18" turns. For those of you who actually like the unrealistic 6" turns, I guess they could include 8 of those and take away 8 of the 18" turns. This would be exactly twice the number of track pieces included in the Long Beach set and would make for incredible four-lane layouts.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Four lane track pieces please.


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

4 lane track pieces for sure. This day and age, most times, more than two want to battle it out.

Borders. Like Carerra or Scaley or whatever, that snap on. Inner and outer.

Scenic items. Crash walls/tire walls. Faux concrete retaining walls at pit lane. A simulated "pit lane" would be nice.

----

As for the short course trucks, I couldn't agree more. A nice short course set with modern short course trucks, brown 4 lane track, some bumps/hills/terrain, I'm certain would be a solid seller.

I been working on a SC slot truck off and on for a while. Just can't get it how I want it.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

All the stuff stated before and a four lane timing system...


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with TK Solver. The 2 lane AFX Long Beach set is great track to race on. 4 lanes and 3 other opponents would be superb. And, theres enough Mega-G Champ cars available to keep it interesting!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

*Movie tie in*

Either the aforementioned Long Beach as as 4 lane, or a Watkins Glen set with special blue guardrails. The cars would be a Ferrari 312T for Lauda, and a McLaren for Hunt, tying it into the upcoming Ron Howard movie, "Rush". The third and fourth cars would be an Elf Tyrell P34 6 wheeler (made of better plastic) and of course for the US market, a JP Lotus for Mario. 

Pull out the long course loop, and you have a totally different set you can sell with Nascar cars, or even a set of DW12 Indy cars.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jim Norton said:


> This would generate enough sales to finance new items to go in the set.


That is quite an assumption. It _might_ do that, but equally it could be a disaster.



Jim Norton said:


> And include instructions on how to have races.


What do you mean?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ggnagy said:


> Either the aforementioned Long Beach as as 4 lane, or a Watkins Glen set with special blue guardrails. The cars would be a Ferrari 312T for Lauda, and a McLaren for Hunt, tying it into the upcoming Ron Howard movie, "Rush". The third and fourth cars would be an Elf Tyrell P34 6 wheeler (made of better plastic) and of course for the US market, a JP Lotus for Mario.


This would be a great set. 
Although, these days, I don't know if they could even use the same paint schemes on the Marlboro and JPS cars.
It would literally take an act of congress to do it.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Chop1965:

Slot car sets are the only toy in which you open the box and have nothing that tells you how to use it. Instructions for putting it together - yes. How to have any type of structured racing - no.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Jim Norton said:


> Chop1965:
> 
> Slot car sets are the only toy in which you open the box and have nothing that tells you how to use it. Instructions for putting it together - yes. How to have any type of structured racing - no.
> 
> ...


I always thought it was first car across the finish line...


have I been doing it wrong all these years? 

john


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think people need much guidance on that score.

If the set has a lap counter they will use that, if not they will work something else. I suppose if the manufacturer made a timing system advertising that would be a smart move, but for the most part using a slot car set is pretty intuitive.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Imagine having it like it was in the 60's... Structured racing like Aurora did starting with local races and progressing to a national event, with the final race televised for the world to see. Win a new car... Special promo cars to the local and regional winners. It's nice to dream...

As far as a track set, if AFX would make the oddball sized track that's missing from their arsenal, the Clubman would be the bomb. 

As an add on, throwing a functioning pit road into the mix ( X 4 for a 4 lane) would be cool. The inside lanes could access the pits via a cross over, or better yet the pits could be on both sides of the track to maintain the lane positions. The pits for lanes 1-2 can be staggered from lanes 3-4 with a 3" gap between and have both inside lanes nestle together. Make the pit stops a required part of the race, automate the switches to make the turnoffs part of the pit requirement, and maybe put a flashing light at the entrance to let the driver's know they have to pit. 

The technology is available for a timing system, with pit stops included in the mix. I would imagine the cost would be a factor, but as an available option this might be a fun, cool accessory to put out there. If it is a professional grade timing system with automated pits, I think it would be worth the added expense for guys looking for a ready to roll set up.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Slot car sets are the only toy in which you open the box and have nothing that tells you how to use it. Instructions for putting it together - yes. How to have any type of structured racing - no.


some parts of the HOPRA rule may help! 
you have to read the whole thing, but section 6 plus is what is more generic to marshaled races:

http://hopra.net/files/2012RulebookWebFinal.pdf


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think a really crazy 4 lane set with obstacles and hazards using Wacky Racer designed cars should be the next craze.
Dick Dastardly with side Kick Muttley, Peter Perfect, Penelope Pitstop, 

who can name more of the Wacky Racers?

.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

hey Al! Hows 'bout the anthill mob! They were my favourite!










john


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*racers*

http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/wacky racers 060912/














































:roll:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

alpink said:


> :roll:



those are schweeeeeeeet!!!!

i gotta find me some of those bodies! i started a scratchbuild anthill mob car once, i wonder where i put that...

neat stuff Al!

john


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Al ! Those Cars are totally Cool :thumbsup: Where did you find the bodies- and/or did you do the conversions yourself ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about a go cart set? A four lane oval with two hair pins and 6" turns?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

All of this is good and all, but one thing that would go well with all this would be instructions to build a table to put said set on. Not everyone likes to build a set, tear it down and put it back in the box. A simple table for the layout.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

dlw said:


> All of this is good and all, but one thing that would go well with all this would be instructions to build a table to put said set on. Not everyone likes to build a set, tear it down and put it back in the box. A simple table for the layout.


So....like a Tubby?:thumbsup:

http://www.hoslotracer.com/content/and-nowthe-rest-story


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Another idea would be to do re-issues of the AFX 4 lanes from the 1970s. The Firecracker Four Car comes to mind. Wonder if Jackie Stewart would endorse it this go around?! Maybe 40th anniversary issues? 

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm.....Penelope Pitstop


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

After this past weekend, here is a new suggestion. 

AFX, we know you are not going to be able to come to market with another set of LMPs that are "current". This is not your fault, but the fault of the ACO that keeps changing the rules. Instead, how about the following line up:

Chevrolet Corvette C6R
Ferrari 458 Italia
Porsche 99x blah blah blah (they all look the same)
Aston Martin DB9


plenty of color schemes, cars fit on chassis easily, and all are iconic in their own ways


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

How about a set with four 70's Nascar bodies. AW already has the Charger and Chevelle, so repop the Mercury or Thunderbird, and the Matador (Stocker or Fastback). 4 cars, 4 different manufacturers.

And do a Can-Am quartet :Maclaren XLR (AW gotta adjust the body mounts), and make the Ferrari 615 (with wing), the Lola T260, and the Porsche 510K.

For some craziness, offer a 4-lane Racing Rigs set. The theme? Four gas tankers from different companies (ie: Sunoco, Exxon, Shell, BP) duke it out to get to the gas station first.

And finally, a Fast & Furious 4-lane set. AW already has the cars, just need a track.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That F&F set would be a darn good excuse to make track borders...  Nothing like a little drifting action.


----------



## Krab (Dec 24, 2008)

IMHO....why couldn't they just improve the basic 4 lane Super International set? This set has enough track and enough variety......what it need are refinements. Better, more reliable controllers, a more robust power supply, turn aprons, and some incarnation of the Data race control center, and what more would you need?
OK....maybe a set with GT cars....or (shudder) Nascab...er...Nascar bodied cars (not that there's anything wrong with them)....but the fewer gimmicks, the more can be put into the basic necessities of a quality race track.....and racin' is the name of the game....

KJR


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*run races*



Krab said:


> IMHO....why couldn't they just improve the basic 4 lane Super International set? This set has enough track and enough variety......what it need are refinements. Better, more reliable controllers, a more robust power supply, turn aprons, and some incarnation of the Data race control center, and what more would you need?
> OK....maybe a set with GT cars....or (shudder) Nascab...er...Nascar bodied cars (not that there's anything wrong with them)....but the fewer gimmicks, the more can be put into the basic necessities of a quality race track.....and racin' is the name of the game....
> 
> KJR



and directions on how to run races! 

LOL ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

I would like to see a scale 4-lane Daytona with the option of the 24 Hours of Daytona infield road course along with NASCAR's and Prototype cars. Turn aprons for all the turns including the banked turns, inside and outside. They also need better supports for the banked turns IMHO.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

How about a four land set with vintage 60's Grand Prix cars.

v/r

Roger Corrie


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lets see...
A set with a primered rusty tjet tow truck
a red camaro
a 59 chevy
and a samba bus!

.......oh...wait.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

An improvement to the International set would be to remove a good number of 6" curves, and reconfigure the rest of the set with up-sized curves. A few 6" aren't bad for the challenge aspect, but the set as is has way too many of them. Give the buyer a good idea of all the available track choices, 6"-18", and give them the opportunity to test drive them all by buying the set.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Put all available stunt options in the set. Banked curves, hairpins, jumps, loops, X intersections, everything. Adults may be more into smooth racing but to lure kids the stunts are everything.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a four lane intersection track?
..... now, THAT would be cool .....
.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

It has been done with faller pieces.

a few years ago, I was at a local collectors house for race night with some guys I met at a local show.

He had a whole Faller town set up on one end of his cave. It seems that Faller intersections are only 3.5 inches square. (or whatever the track width is)
He had 4-square connected together in the center of his layout. No one was allowed to run on that layout. It seems some reckless guys were hot-shoeing their way through his buildings and damaging stuff. IDIOTS.

It was impressive all the same. He did* fire up the Aurora wheels and let 4 cars run on auto for a while. That was nice to see.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've made a 2X4 L&J intersection track (2 lanes X 4 lanes) that was kinda fun. The whole concept could have been doubled if I had 2 more intersection tracks. The only bad thing about that track was how Aurora made it. In one direction, the rail was lowered to track level so cars could progress through the intersection smoothly, and the rail was normal height the other direction, making the travel through in that direction kinda rough. I guess the fair way to do it would rotate those smooth passages so everyone had to deal with them once each time through the intersection, or try to grind those sections of the rail to eliminate the bumps. 

Someone posted up a routed figure 8 track that looked killer... I'll have to dig through the library and see if I can locate it.


----------



## Other Dude (Sep 14, 2011)

A routed track set with cars that fits on a table top.
Would beat a toy set hands down. You could add pieces as you needed.
Would be nice under a Christmas tree or in the kids room on a board.
After seeing routed track pieces, why would you buy another snap together plastic track?


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Life Like offers a 4 lane set as well as AFX. Auto World has yet to do a 4 lane set. If they can do for a new 4 lane set what they have done for some of their other products we could see a noteworthy set!

Currently, AW's stong suit is their Camaro body, the opportunity to produce grey track and their zeal for bringing new HO products to market!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

For zeal read laziness and for new read rehashed and repainted 

Grey track? Interesting, if very risky. Have you heard something concrete?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Chop1965 said:


> *snip* For zeal read laziness and for new read rehashed and repainted


Way to be Negative.

This thread is about positive stuff. 

Why ruin it?


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not doing that.

Any thread that talks about AW will feature some who do cartwheels over their offerings, and some who head for the sick-bag. The same divide is present over the volume of AW stuff, some love that, some think 'Jeez, another bunch of repaints'

In a democracy oftentimes the other guy has a differing opinion.

I'd love to see more 4 lane sets, and some new features, but in my opinion it would be way more exciting if said set came from AFX as opposed to AW.


----------

